

(Ab)using the C Preprocessor - octopus
http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/07/12/abusing-the-c-preprocessor/

======
pavpanchekha
Somewhat reminds me of the Life simulation in the C preprocessor (an IOCCC
entry): <http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#1993_dgibson>

